# Easter Dinner...traditional or something new?



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 19, 2014)

At our house it's traditional: baked ham, deviled eggs (to use up the hard boiled eggs that nobody would eat otherwise), mashed potatoes, a green veggie (usually broccoli) and fruit salad. 

The only variation is dessert; we don't have dessert because there's all that candy.

When I was a kid, we had two desserts. One was pineapple upside down cake, and the other was a snowy white layer cake with lemon filling and seven-minute frosting topped with coconut. That white cake was my all-time favorite, but I don't make one now because I'm the only one in the household who likes coconut. Drat.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm just about to serve a roast Lamb joint with a herb crust  for dinner... with purple sprouting broccoli, and roast potatoes ,  some carrot & swede mash and red wine sauce 

No dessert...but later I'll have a slice of Belgian chocolate torte with some single cream


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 23, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When I was a kid, we had two desserts. One was pineapple upside down cake, and the other was a snowy white layer cake with lemon filling and seven-minute frosting topped with coconut. That white cake was my all-time favorite, but I don't make one now because I'm the only one in the household who likes coconut. Drat.



That cake sounds awesome! I made a triple layer coconut cake once and was the only one who ate any-nobody here likes coconut either. If you would like to bake one,you could mail me half!


----------



## Daisy (Apr 23, 2014)

We had the usual fare - ham, sweet potato casserole, green beans, rolls. Tonight we are using up some of the leftover ham in a hash brown casserole. I'll stew out the bone for ham and dumplings one day soon.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 23, 2014)

We had a little different from the usual this year. It was very warm so we BBQd pork ribs,baked potatoes and corn on the cob!


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

We had ham, party potatoes, cheesy corn casserole, rolls with butter, sugar cookies, peanut butter pie, and Bishops pie.


----------

